# opinions on garmin 73dv?



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Im ready to pull the trigger on a GPS combo?? Was wondering if the lakevu ultra is worth the money??? I seen an earlier post that said BP had the 73sv on sale for 599??? I haven't called them yet but cant find anything about that unit on sale...any input would be appreciated..thanks


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

check out the new striker 7sv $500 with transducer


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

I have the 73sv paid the 999 for it best buy for the money .Comes out of box with every thing you need and the mapping is great. Run it on dash and a Lowerance di upfront I like the Garmin . I think the sale starts this week?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for reply..i checked out the 7sv model...im more interested in the better gps quality that the 73dv offers...that being said....relly wanting opinions on the map upgrades from Garmin....or any negative about this unit...thanks


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

skywayvett said:


> I have the 73sv paid the 999 for it best buy for the money .Comes out of box with every thing you need and the mapping is great. Run it on dash and a Lowerance di upfront I like the Garmin . I think the sale starts this week?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Ive never been on a boat with side scan....is it worth the extra money???how is the lakevu hd on lake Erie without the upgrade to ultra???


----------

